# Honda gx 390 surging



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys, just joined this super forum and looking for a little help.
I have a Honda 13 horse on a generator that would not run descent unless the choke was half closed. Naturally I assumed it was the carburator, took it apart three times and the first time it got better and the second time it got worse, started surging but still not as bad as originally. So I gave in and spent the 18.00 for a new carb. and guess what, it made no difference. 
What else could this be besides the carb or the gaskets between the carb and manifold?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your sure you have the gaskets arranged properly, then the next thing to try is a static governor adjustment.


----------



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanx for the advice 30, I played with the governor tonight a little and got it to stop surging but it still runs better with the choke slightly closed or a mist of carb cleaner spraying into the carb throat. Seems like a vacuum leak but I can't find it by spraying choke cleaner around the gaskets.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you sure you purchased the correct carburetor for your engine? Sounds like it's not delivering enough fuel.


----------



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I did, or do they make more than one for the GX 390

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160635781831?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Would need the spec numbers off your engine to see if this carburetor is correct for your engine.


----------



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the serial no. but havn't found a reference to match up the carb. no to the engine. VAG2
GCAA-2607149


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I also cannot find a part number for the correct carburetor for a VAG2 that falls into that serial number range.

The part number I came up with for a VAG2 only shows a much higher s/n range and runs around $80.00. I believe the carburetor you purchased may be an aftermarket unit, and may not have the correct jet for your engine as it sounds like it's not delivering enough fuel.


----------



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanx 30 yr. I think I am going to take the new one apart (only 18.00) and compare it with the original, but I don't really expect to find any difference that I can actually see, and the original had the same problem.
Just really frustrating


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Was the original surging? 
Or
Did it also need to be partially choked to keep running?


----------



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

The original wouldn't even run with the choke open, After I took the carb apart the first time it ran better, so I thought I was on the right track. There was no dirt in the carb what so ever, Cleaned all the little holes with a torch tip cleaner, blew choke cleaner through everything and back together. After I took it apart for the third time ( I think ) it started surging so I ordered the new one. This generator was sitting for a while so I expected to find varnish and gunk in the carburator but it was totally clean.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Install a new spark plug, that seems to be the standard fix all for a Honda. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

New sparkplug made no difference, Just for the heck of it I drilled out the original main jet and put it in the new carb (3/64") and it run like it was getting too much gas or the choke was on, which makes sense I guess. Just kinda banging my head against the wall trying to figure out what to do next when everything points to the carburator. And the new one does the same thing as the original.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I am not familar with the engine, however, when you sprayed the carb cleaner did you also spray along the intake to the block, it may have a cracked intake. Have a good one. Geo


----------

